
The New York Times used to be afraid of BuzzFeed. Now it hired its biggest star - vo2maxer
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/1/28/21112608/ben-smith-new-york-times-buzzfeed-media-revenue-jonah-peretti
======
Jamwinner
Oddly, buzzfeed went from clickbait to real journalism, but NYT, went the
other direction. Weird days.

